

Square Cash - zhs
https://square.com/cash

======
alt_
Posted 17 hours ago, 72 comments at this time:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738828>

------
RyanZAG
This must be the easiest cash system to hack ever made. I'm guessing Square's
security will be on the other side - fixing up invalid transactions easily
after they happen?

They really need to add some kind of guarantees/insurance onto a system like
this...

~~~
mcintyre1994
I'm confused about that too. I don't know how much header validation and such
you can do if you're BCCed, but it seems like a difficult one to secure.

~~~
masukomi
it's probably not sending out from your e-mail client. All you see in the
promo are input fields. Those could very easily be in an app / site which has
authenticated you, and the e-mail itself is probably just the notification of
the transaction, not the transaction itself. Just like paypal allows you to
send money to an e-mail address. the person has to set up an authenticated
account to actually receive the things. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't
that you had a square account which was hooked to a debit card and they just
"refunded" you money to add money to it.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Fair point, and you're probably right, but that is a bizarre interface if
that's the case. Email isn't a particularly great UI, it's just familiar, it
doesn't make sense to replicate it just to look like it. It is a great piece
of new functionality for Square though.

------
rehashed
Hopefully there wont be the same issues as with posterous:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1441997>

------
moondowner
What will be the difference compared to sending money with Gmail?
<http://www.google.com/wallet/send-money/>

------
androidb
wot blocked the site for me and I see why on
<http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/square.com> (spam?)

------
oddshocks
Man screw all these people for making cool-looking websites

